# Elbow pain



## Jscs94 (Feb 13, 2016)

I need help, I've got medial epicondylitis(golfers elbow). I've tried everything to help and nothing seems too. I've done the ice/heat, theraband flexbar, massage, ibuprofen & elbow sleeve. The only thing I've not done is rest. I can't afford to lay off for 3 freakin months. Is there anything I'm missing or not tried? Would shooting up with deca lubricate the joint & help?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 13, 2016)

Voodoo floss


----------



## snake (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm going to second the flossing. It seems to provide a surge of blood flow to the area. Tendons don't see much blood flow and this seems to help.

A layoff is the last thing anyone wants but 2 weeks may not hurt you in the long run, may even help. Is there something that aggravates it; a movement in the gym you could avoid? Skull crushers just destroy my elbows in short order.

i wouldn't look to any AAS because it's not going to fix the underlying problem.


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 13, 2016)

Are you on cycle now and using an AI?  My elbow hurts sometimes when my E2 gets too low.  May not be your issue, but something to consider.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 13, 2016)

Tried cortisone? Corticosteroid as opposed to anabolic? might be a less expensive (insurance) alternative to Deca. I'm afraid that either is a band aid for the original issue.


----------



## mickems (Feb 13, 2016)

I had some serious tendonitis in my elbow a while back. If it weren't for POB introducing me to voodoo floss , I'd still be in pain. Thing started working instantly and days later pain was almost non existent.


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Not on any cycle right now, but was going to start around April. Just hate to with this still aching the way it has. Pull-ups have been a nogo for about 4 months. It's what hurts it the worst. It's funny cause no tricep workout hurts it. It's all pulls, mainly bicep exercises. Haven't been able to do any barbell workouts because it hurts so bad. Been doing all Dumbbells because it's not in that fixed position. I just ordered the 7' voodoo floss! Never heard of it before toolsteel said it. At first I thought he was making a joke lol. Googled it anyway and bam rogue fitness. Again I appreciate the replies and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## snake (Feb 13, 2016)

Good move on the bands. You will just need to have someone wrap you. They need to really put them on tight. Back to that in a moment.

Let me ask, does it hurt when you supinate that arm as in a dumbbell curl? And if so, more when your elbow travels inward? I've seen this if this is your problem. That movement lengthens the long head of the bicep and can put some nasty stress on it. It takes a long time to heal but will slowly get better. If that's you're problem, I have some ideas.


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 13, 2016)

snake said:


> Good move on the bands. You will just need to have someone wrap you. They need to really put them on tight. Back to that in a moment.
> 
> Let me ask, does it hurt when you supinate that arm as in a dumbbell curl? And if so, more when your elbow travels inward? I've seen this if this is your problem. That movement lengthens the long head of the bicep and can put some nasty stress on it. It takes a long time to heal but will slowly get better. If that's you're problem, I have some ideas.



yeah snake that's she it kills me. I'm interested in any ideas.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 14, 2016)

Jscs94 said:


> yeah snake that's she it kills me. I'm interested in any ideas.



You could try switching hands.


----------



## snake (Feb 14, 2016)

Jscs94 said:


> yeah snake that's she it kills me. I'm interested in any ideas.



Alright, first thing is the voodoo flossing. Have someone put them on tight, 2 wraps below the elbow and then over the elbow. Come up over the bicep belly but not the tendon. You'll have a gap of about 2" where the bicep tendon is. The only reason I leave the gap is so it doesn't ball up when I flex the arm. Start with your arm straight and turn your palm up and down about 5 times then 5-10 times with that curling motion that causes the pain. Two things; If you do it right you should have instant relief. The second thing is you should want to get those wraps off real quick. If it feels like you can keep them on for another 3 minutes, they are not tight enough. Gage how it feels; it's going to feel uncomfortable but not very painful. 

Next thing is to modify your workouts. You don't need to drop the direct bicep work but ditch the dumbbell curls. Remember, that's where the pain is coming from. You can use an easy curl bar and that should help. I would back off bi work for a week or two at the start. If you're hitting your back like a man, you don't need much direct bicep work anyway. That brings me to back work. I'd stay away from pulldowns or chins with a close grip. They seem to aggravate the problem.

There's no quick fix here but it should progressively get better over 8 weeks. You could pop some naproxen (Aleve) after a back and or bicep work out to keep the inflammation down but I'm not big on pills; your call. Hope this does the trick. Keep me posted.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 14, 2016)

What the hell is voodoo floss? also I second the ai..if ur taking an ai be careful not to go overboard. Too much and they dry my joints out fast & kills my strength...u don't need much. Also modify ur lifts, i.e no skull crushes things like that until it's feeling better..other than that rest is the best.


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 14, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You could try switching hands.



Yeah I've tried that. Even had my wife participate a few times lol


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 14, 2016)

snake said:


> Alright, first thing is the voodoo flossing. Have someone put them on tight, 2 wraps below the elbow and then over the elbow. Come up over the bicep belly but not the tendon. You'll have a gap of about 2" where the bicep tendon is. The only reason I leave the gap is so it doesn't ball up when I flex the arm. Start with your arm straight and turn your palm up and down about 5 times then 5-10 times with that curling motion that causes the pain. Two things; If you do it right you should have instant relief. The second thing is you should want to get those wraps off real quick. If it feels like you can keep them on for another 3 minutes, they are not tight enough. Gage how it feels; it's going to feel uncomfortable but not very painful.
> 
> Next thing is to modify your workouts. You don't need to drop the direct bicep work but ditch the dumbbell curls. Remember, that's where the pain is coming from. You can use an easy curl bar and that should help. I would back off bi work for a week or two at the start. If you're hitting your back like a man, you don't need much direct bicep work anyway. That brings me to back work. I'd stay away from pulldowns or chins with a close grip. They seem to aggravate the problem.
> 
> There's no quick fix here but it should progressively get better over 8 weeks. You could pop some naproxen (Aleve) after a back and or bicep work out to keep the inflammation down but I'm not big on pills; your call. Hope this does the trick. Keep me posted.



Thanks snake I've watched a few videos on the voodoo floss. Just can't wait to get it in. I'll take your advice & lay off the arm workouts for a couple of weeks.


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 14, 2016)

elite fits sell's floss also their is a also some stuff called volteran (spelling) it is a rub that is used for rheumatoid arthritis. it helps


----------



## RustyShackelford (Feb 15, 2016)

I had that shit really bad. arrosti theropy, icing, and rolling it with a racquet ball gave the best relief. I still get flare ups every now and then.


----------



## badleroy (Feb 15, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Voodoo floss


Hey bro after doing some research i ordered some floss. Only thing i cant find is are they only for therapy or can gou wear them as wraps for lifting?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 15, 2016)

badleroy said:


> Hey bro after doing some research i ordered some floss. Only thing i cant find is are they only for therapy or can gou wear them as wraps for lifting?


It's just for therapy/mobility.


----------



## badleroy (Feb 15, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> It's just for therapy/mobility.


Dam do you recomend any kind of wraps? Im using neoprene sleves right now they help but not tight enough. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 15, 2016)

badleroy said:


> Dam do you recomend any kind of wraps? Im using neoprene sleves right now they help but not tight enough. Thanks in advance for your help.


If you want more support and still keep warmth of a sleeve, pick up some double ply ones from liftinglarge.com
Knew wraps depend on you you squat. For my style I like a really thick stiff wrap with great stopping power. It's NOT something you want to use every time or for sets over 3-5 though.


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 23, 2016)

Okay super stoked, I got my floss in today and used it. There was a noticeable difference right after I took it off & lasted about 30 min or so. Now it feels about the same as before which is understandable. My question is how often do I floss? Is this a once a day thing or multiple times?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 23, 2016)

Jscs94 said:


> Okay super stoked, I got my floss in today and used it. There was a noticeable difference right after I took it off & lasted about 30 min or so. Now it feels about the same as before which is understandable. My question is how often do I floss? Is this a once a day thing or multiple times?


As often as you want


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 23, 2016)

Therapy, Simien elbow straps on Amazon, and a blue therapy bar, also at Amazon.


----------

